# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κλουβιά >  Κλουβί Για Budgerigar

## masterakias

Σημερα βρηκα στο ιντερνετ αυτο το κλουβι

...επειδη ειναι σε πολυ καλη τιμη σε σχεση με τα αλλα που εχω βρει... 50 € το σκεφτομαι σοβαρα....θελω ομως να το δειτε και εσεις και να μου πειτε εαν απο θεμα πορτων ειναι οκ...

Και κατι αλλο...το διαστημα αναμεσα στα καγκελακια ειναι καλο η λιγο μεγαλο;

----------


## panaisompatsos

Καλησπέρα φίλε.
Άποψη μου είναι πως αυτό το κλουβί είναι για πουλια μεσαίου μεγέθους όπως Κροκατίλ , Λόβ και άνω.
Μη στεναχωριέσαι, θα βρείς πολλά κλουβια.
Μια καλή ιδέα είναι να ψάξεις για μεταχειρισμένο σε καλή κατάσταση, θα πάρεις περισσότερα απο όσα θα έπαιρνες για καινούργιο.

----------


## vicky_ath

Το κενό ανάμεσα στα κάγκελα πόσα εκατοστά είναι? Αυτό είναι το μόνο που με προβληματίζει, γιατί πολύ φοβάμαι πως το μπατζάκι θα χωράει να χώσει το κεφάλι του ανάμεσα...

----------


## Theodor77

Αληθευει αυτο που λενε οτι απο οπου χωραει το κεφαλι του budgie  χωραει και το σωμα του  ?
Νομιζω οτι το μεγιστο ανοιγμα μεταξυ των καγκελων πρεπει να ειναι 1 -1,25 cm .

----------


## mitsman

Για εμενα αυτο το κλουβι με χωρισμα.Με πλαινες πορτες για τοποθετηση εξωτερικης φωλιας. Ξυλακια και 4 ταιστρες. Και διαστασεις 76χ46χ45.50cm


Στην τιμη των 30 ευρω το θεωρω κορυφη!!!

----------


## δημητρα

το εχουμε και εμεις, ειναι απλα κορυφη, χωραει ανετα 5-6 παπαγαλακια. αμα το βρεις παρτο και πες και ευχαριστω.

----------


## mitsman

Εγω το πηρα και εβαλα ενα ζευγαρι κοκατιλακια και μου φαινεται τεραστιο και παλι.... το προτεινω ανεπιφυλακτα!!!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Το μονο αρνητικο του ειναι οτι δεν εχει οριζοντια καγκελα.

Παντως και εγω αυτο θα επαιρνα...

----------


## tarirs

> το μονο αρνητικο του ειναι οτι δεν εχει οριζοντια καγκελα.
> 
> παντως και εγω αυτο θα επαιρνα...


mπα δεν εχει προβλημα,εγω εχω τον ροκυ (κοκατιλ) μεσα με ενα σωρο παιχνιδια μεσα,και παλι σκαρφαλωνει...το κλουβι τα σπαει...

----------


## masterakias

παιδια σαςς ευχαριστώ παρα πολυ για ολες τις.ωραίες συμβουλες σας...να πω οτι θα εχω μονο 1 παπαγαλακι για αρχη...φιλε mitsman στειλε μου ενα pm για.το που υπςρχει αυτο το κλουβι...

----------


## mitsman

Εχεις πμ

----------


## μαρια ν

παιδια εγω το ιδιο κλουβι αλλα με διαστασεις 60χ42χ42 χωρις πορτες στο πλαι [εκανα ομως μονη μου]
το πηρα 16ε σε μαγαζι στην περιοχη μου [Μενιδι],και εχω τα μικρα τα μπατζυ μου

----------


## kaveiros

Δημητρη στειλε μου κι εμενα να το εχω  στα υποψη.

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

ναι και εμενα!!!

----------


## daras

> Για εμενα αυτο το κλουβι με χωρισμα.Με πλαινες πορτες για τοποθετηση εξωτερικης φωλιας. Ξυλακια και 4 ταιστρες. Και διαστασεις 76χ46χ45.50cm
> 
> 
> Στην τιμη των 30 ευρω το θεωρω κορυφη!!!


αυτο το κλουβι το εχω βρει σε ιντερνετικο ελληνικο μαγαζι 23 ευρω....αυτο το μεγαλο. ιδιο πιο μικρο στα 60 εκατοστα (οσο μια κλασικη ζευγαρωστρα δηλαδη) 15 ευρω..

----------


## mitsman

Μπορεις να μου στειλεις σε πμ???

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Και σε εμενα Πανο!!!

----------


## daras

εφτασεεεε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ..και στους 2 σας.

----------


## masterakias

Παιδια σε αυτο το κλουβι θα εχω ανετα πολλα παιχνιδια ετσι.;; Εννοω απο θεμα υψους.. :Rolleye0012: 

Και κατι αλλο...μηπως το μηκος  του ειναι λιγο πολυ....Για το που θα το εχω μες στο δωματιο μου σκεφτομαι...καμια ιδεα;

----------


## vikitaspaw

υπαρχει το ιδιο κ σε πιο μικρο...60 εκατοστα. Διαλεγεις κ παιρνεις!! Το εχω κ γω αυτο...στο μεγαλο ειχα κοκατιλ κ στο μικρο καναρινια. Τα σπαει λεμεεεεε....

----------


## Athina

όντως είναι πολύ οικονομικό και καλό.το αγόρασα και εγώ πριν δύο μήνες 35ε. από πετ σοπ στην αγία σοφία.όχι ολόιδιο.εμένα δεν έχει χώρισμα ούτε πλαϊνά πορτάκια για φωλιά.δύο μικρά για τα μπολ (που μπορεί να μπει φωλιά,είναι όμως χαμηλά) και την κεντρική μεγάλη πόρτα.
το θέμα είναι ότι είναι λίγο άβολο γιατί είναι μεγάλο σε μήκος και όχι σε ύψος.πιάνει πολύ χώρο. :-p

----------


## cockatiel

ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΣΤΕΙΛΕΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ;

----------


## Marinaki!

παιδιά το χώρισμα που έχει το κλουβί μπορεί να βγει?

----------


## mitsman

Ναι, αμε... βγαινει!

----------


## Panosfx

Για να μην ανοιγω καινουριο θεμα μπορει καποιος να μου προτεινει ενα φτηνο αλλα καλουτσικο κλουβι για ringneck;
Αν παλι η διαχειριση πιστευει οτι ειμαι οφτοπικ να με ενημερωσει να ανοιξω νεο θεμα.

----------


## COMASCO

> παιδιά το χώρισμα που έχει το κλουβί μπορεί να βγει?


ναι μαρινα το βαζεις και το βγαζεις οποτε θες εσυ!!!

----------


## dimitris_m

mitsman & daras μπορείτε σας παρακαλώ πολύ να μου στείλετε κι εμένα σε πμ τα site που βρήκατε αυτά τα κλουβιά??  :Happy0062:   :Happy0062:

----------

